# World's Most Beautiful Horse. (HELP HELP HELP!)



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Hey people. Keegan's owner PAID *le sigh* to enter Keegan in this contest for the Midwest Horse Fair. 

For some reason they added the other horses before the deadline instead of adding ALL the horses who paid to join the contest once the deadline was over.

So all these other horses have been up for a week and they JUST got Keegan J's photo up there! 

*bangs head against the wall* So they've all got a HUGE head start on him.

If you could be SO KIND as to vote for Keegan J. as the Worlds Most Beautiful Horse I'd be every so grateful. Like licking your shoes grateful.

All you've got to do is click his photo once you find it, he's in the middlish of the set and then click "VOTE" on the pop up box. No need to register or anything.

*You can vote once a day everyday.*

I have no idea how we can get him up to the 1000+ votes some of these other horses who have been up for a week or more have already but man I'm going to try.

He's just got to make it to the top six to get a chance in the spotlight at Midwest for his go at the Worlds Most Beautiful Horse.

So please vote for Kee. ...and if we ever meet I will lick your shoes. Promise.

Here is the link.

Midwest Horse Fair® -- One of the top 3-day Horse Fairs in America - Madison, Wisconsin!

Please share away, send it to everyone. Make sure they vote for Keegan J! He only has one vote right now, and that's from me. Breaks my heart!!

Midwest Horse Fair® -- One of the top 3-day Horse Fairs in America - Madison, Wisconsin!































Thank you so much, everyone! This will probably become the World's Most Bumped Post.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

VOTES!

We'll do our best to catch him up!


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

Gorgeous! He has my vote! :]


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

If I vote for him can I sneak Annalie in the pasture with him for a little while? lol


----------



## Zimpatico (Nov 5, 2010)

Voted!!!


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Aww vote for us too! Qtpocos Sonny Dancer. You can vote for
more than one horse a day  and if
you use firefox onyour compute you can vote
once from there and once from Internet explorer as well 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## M2twisted (Sep 9, 2009)

voted!


----------



## MustangBlue (Feb 11, 2010)

Voted....good luck!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Holy crap, he's **** near caught up in a day! Come on guys, we can do it! If Keegan can get 800 votes in 24 hours, and after a WEEK the other horses only have a little over 2,000, you do the math, LET'S SQUASH THEM!

I like my boots licked to a spit shine! :wink: LOL


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Voted. I love Keegan.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

i voted! ill vote tomorrow aswell!


----------



## Olgait (Dec 17, 2009)

voted too  Keegan, good luck!


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

voted for Keegan and Poco =)


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Voted 
Will vote each time I log on


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I voted for Keegan!

I just wanted to say Orca's on here! I actually know nothing about him, he just shows up when I'm browsing around horseclicks all the time because he's a few hours away. That's my unrelated 2 cents. haha


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Voted!


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Voted 8)


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks so so much for your support guys! <3


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Just found the thread and voted - good luck!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

wow he is way ahead! go Keegan!

voted


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Wow. Why are some of those horses even in that contest? Keegan has very little competition. Voted.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

voted!!! I love Keegan!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, we still have quite a ways to go though. The horse in the lead has like 3250 votes. Lets keep it going every day to make sure Keegan wins .


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Voted twice again!

Hey, he's 4th overall right now so that's not bad at all! Some may have a head start, but he only has to be in the top 6 right? Does it have any impact on his score if he's not voted first at this stage?


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Voted


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

voted


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Voted  Going to vote everyday!!!


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

voted! How long does it stay open for?


----------



## Seifur (Apr 24, 2010)

Voted!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

*waits for shoes to be licked*


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Got mine!!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

i'm still voting everyday!


----------



## michellef (Nov 7, 2010)

Voted


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Voted! Keegan is my dream horse!


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

Voted. He's a stunner.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

I voted!! There is a lot of competition in there....:shock: Best of luck to Keegan:wink:


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Its open until February. 

Could you guys please help with my guy as well? You can vote for more than one horse each time.  Qtpocos Sonny Dancer. Please?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Voted !!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

voted again


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Voted !


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

Naw Keegan stole my heart many moons ago.
Will vote daily. You all deserve the bragging rights :wink:


----------



## Pony10girl (Sep 1, 2010)

tehe i love him im his friend on face book hes the most beautiful horse iv ever seen


----------



## Hali (Jun 17, 2009)

Y'know, I don't usually vote for these kinds of things... but he's such a stunning boy that I just had to!

I'll vote tomorrow and the next day too!


----------



## olliexmas (Nov 14, 2010)

voted! He looks stunning  x


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I really hope he wins!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

I've voted 3 times now


----------



## aleciabanana (Jan 8, 2009)

You got my vote, Keegan is beautiful!!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

bumpity bump.


----------



## HorseSavvy (Mar 15, 2009)

Voted! Already in the 6000's?! Nice job!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Aaah!! I had forgotten all about this thread :shock:.

Voted again and will keep that page open in my browser so I won't forget again.


----------

